# Australia Immigration Consultant Chennai



## Manikandan Anandan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello People,

I have just started to prepare for the Australia immigration and i am giving my IELTS exam next week.

I am still in a big confusion in choosing the best immigration consultant at chennai.

I request the seniors and experienced people in this forum to help me in finding a good consultant to process my visa.

thanks in advance.

Regards
Mani


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

I would advise anandmanohar consultants in chennai...he is very good and to be more specific does not chase behind money...gives you the right advise and charges quiet reasonably. If he feels you dont fit the bill he tells it upfront.... search for olive group or anand manohar consultants...


----------



## Manikandan Anandan (Feb 5, 2013)

Any Feed back for Opulentus Consultant in Chennai for Immigration ?


----------



## davisnayagam (Jan 28, 2013)

There are only two MARA registered agents (check link below) in Chennai at the moment and they both charge you a LOT of amount.

https://www.mara.gov.au/agent/ARSea...d=5&keyld=Chennai&noncom=&lprac=&FolderID=394

I too initially felt that it is best to process via consultant but after doing some research and after seeing most of the people's feedback, I have decided to do all the formalities on my own.

I also heard from most of the people that it is best to do the processing on our own and go for a consultant only if you are really busy and can't spare any time. Even if you do, you will be involved in most of the processes and there is no big difference.

Choice is yours - think twice before you decide.


----------



## Manikandan Anandan (Feb 5, 2013)

davisnayagam said:


> There are only two MARA registered agents (check link below) in Chennai at the moment and they both charge you a LOT of amount.
> 
> I too initially felt that it is best to process via consultant but after doing some research and after seeing most of the people's feedback, I have decided to do all the formalities on my own.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for you reply!! 

I agree with you that both the consultant charge a lot for this formalities, whilst am not ready to spend to much.

Have you already started the process?? If not , i will be glad to join you in doing this together.

Regards
Mani


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree with davisnayagam ...I had used this Anand Manohar consultants for my ACS skill assessment I had to do almost all the work but they facilitated me on doing it...but they did not charge much.. but for the EOI i did it all by myself but I took some advise from them...In general everything is there on the website....
We are taking a major step in leaving the country,leaving the current job and look to move to another country which would be affecting our rest of life...so I feel its worth spending a lot time in reading things and doing it coz at some stage if your stuck ..you may also choose not to proceed but the objective of the consultant is only to get you a PR...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Manikandan Anandan said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I have just started to prepare for the Australia immigration and i am giving my IELTS exam next week.
> 
> ...


Hii,

Why do you Need Consultant??? You can do everything on your own... 99% of the things are straight fwd on the Internet and forums.. If your case is simple then do not use agents, however if you have a complex case ( lack of document or any other issues), then Please approach agent or consultant...

Since you are taking a big decision to migrate If you do the stuff yourself it will give you more ownership , patience which would be very useful mentality when you land and start your journey and fight through...

For str8 fwd stuffs DIAC website and this Forum is enough to Apply and get the PR....

No offence to people who have used agent or using one: This is my opinion:
Regards
RK


----------



## Manikandan Anandan (Feb 5, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> Why do you Need Consultant??? You can do everything on your own... 99% of the things are straight fwd on the Internet and forums.. If your case is simple then do not use agents, however if you have a complex case ( lack of document or any other issues), then Please approach agent or consultant...
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your reply!!

I agree, my case is very much simple ans very much straight forward and there is no complex in it.

All i am afraid as now is , i don't know where to start , whilst i have my IELTS exam on 23rd this month.

approached Opulentus and did the IRR(Internal Review) , they said i scored 70 points were as 60 is the minimum needed. Now they asked me to pay 70k for the process to start , however they asked me to complete the IELTS with band 7.

I seriously dont want an agent to start my process, but all i need is step by step information and in precise details.

I will be much happy , if iam introduced to a person who is starting the process on his own , i will be glad to join him now.

Regards
Mani


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Manikandan Anandan said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply!!
> 
> I agree, my case is very much simple ans very much straight forward and there is no complex in it.
> 
> ...


I have already got my PR...pls PM for any queries...I can help you..all the best..do you skill assessment simultaneously


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Manikandan Anandan said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply!!
> 
> I agree, my case is very much simple ans very much straight forward and there is no complex in it.
> 
> ...


Gr8..

1: IELTS
2. ACS Assessment.

Once you have both ready then EOI...

So lets go step by step..
1st write IELTS and in the meantime submit docs for ACS...

If you search this forum with ACS, there is a thread started by me.. It will give you complete info on ACS process..

IELTS is str8 fwd go and enroll and write the exam, wait for score..

Regards
RK


----------



## davisnayagam (Jan 28, 2013)

Well and rightly said, rkv146!

Mani, instead of shelling out 70k, if you could spend 70m (minutes) in going through this forum and immi website, you will get enough information and confidence. People on this forum are very helpful and glad that we have people from Chennai too. And no one can beat the feeling you get when you do everything on your own and get the expected outcome.

I am happy to join with you in doing the process but at this time I haven't decided on the state yet as I was looking for VIC and they have closed application for my occupation temporarily. So I might wait for few weeks before I start the process.



Manikandan Anandan said:


> Thank you so much for you reply!!
> 
> I agree with you that both the consultant charge a lot for this formalities, whilst am not ready to spend to much.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manikandan Anandan (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you so much  I am really happy about getting the reply from seniors.

Please assist me in how to start with ACS or the Skill Assessment.

Looking forward.

Regards
Mani


----------



## Manikandan Anandan (Feb 5, 2013)

Dear davisnayagam,

So good to find a company to start the process along with me. I'll surely wait for you  Meanwhile let me complete the IELTS 

Looking forward from you.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

I think everyone start the PR process by thinking "lets go to a consultant" 

Even I started calling few, and was shocked by the price they quote 

Then started finding the process on my own and this forum makes your life simpler 

Lots of people are here to help you...just post your questions!

All the best


----------



## Manikandan Anandan (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your reply and advice 

I just went through the skill assessment , since i had no idea about it before , and came to know that i have to apply for the IPA(Public Accounts) assessment.

In this case , i must complete the IELTS first before applying for this assessment.

I would need an advice from my seniors who already completed IPA assessment.

Looking forward .

Regards
Mani


----------



## davisnayagam (Jan 28, 2013)

Manikandan Anandan said:


> Dear davisnayagam,
> 
> So good to find a company to start the process along with me. I'll surely wait for you  Meanwhile let me complete the IELTS
> 
> Looking forward from you.


Check PM.


----------



## rambi (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Mani,

I've also started preparing for IELTS. Initially i was considering approach Agent. After reading threads from this forum i decided to apply my own. I've started collecting reference letter from my prevoius employers and will be applying for ACS assesment. Kindly let me know the progress of your migration


----------



## bharathy (Aug 15, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi, I need to do my PR too to aussie. Can anyone, guide me on how to go ahead with it?


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

bharathy said:


> Hi, I need to do my PR too to aussie. Can anyone, guide me on how to go ahead with it?


Try to scan various threads and posts.. You can get all information here. After reading, if you have any specific query, ask.. Ppl here 'll be glad to help you.


----------



## bharathy (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks, I have a couple of queries. I did my engineering in electronics n comm, n then i worked in software for abt 5 yrs. Since my educ n work exp are in 2 different sectors, does it affect my PR. And secondly i took IELTS academic in 2012 , my over all score was 7 but i had only 6.5 in reading n writing. Does this affect my overall score. I contact a couple of agents, some people said it might be a probs and some said it isnt. I am confused


----------



## bharathy (Aug 15, 2013)

I tried canada prior to aussie, there it ws a problem


----------



## bharathy (Aug 15, 2013)

Most agents say tat IELTS general is easier than academics, so i cld get a 7 easily. But i dont want 2 spend my time n money on it, unless its very necessary.


----------



## bharathy (Aug 15, 2013)

If i go with a registered agent, does it quicken my process>


----------



## bharathy (Aug 15, 2013)

Approximately how much will an agent charge for the complete PR processing? Any idea?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

bharathy said:


> Approximately how much will an agent charge for the complete PR processing? Any idea?


Hi Bharathy,

I am Sathiyaseelan from Trichy. Happy to see a Tamil girl's (i guess) query. See, i never recommend any migration agent unless your ase is complicated. Here you can post all your queries and get clarified. Hence, it is needless to say that you can apply yourself for visa. 

Coming to your question, the charges are actually vaied. In general, however, they charge between 50,000 and 1.5 lacs. For instance, Y-axis' fees are about 65-70 thousands. Opulentus charges a candidate about 75,000. Another consultants fees are around 1.2 lacs. In short, it varies.

But, again, i wont suggest you to knock their doors.

Warm regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

bharathy said:


> If i go with a registered agent, does it quicken my process>


Bharathy,

Migration agents are not magicians.. LOL... They can only guide you and rest of the things are entirely depending on Case officer, EOI system and DIAC to choose you to their country or not. Sme agents in fact, mislead people to pocket money. This is not strange but ture.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

bharathy said:


> Thanks, I have a couple of queries. I did my engineering in electronics n comm, n then i worked in software for abt 5 yrs. Since my educ n work exp are in 2 different sectors, does it affect my PR. And secondly i took IELTS academic in 2012 , my over all score was 7 but i had only 6.5 in reading n writing. Does this affect my overall score. I contact a couple of agents, some people said it might be a probs and some said it isnt. I am confused


Hi Bharathy,

My first piece of advice for you i to check your current roles and responsibilities against the occupation having same roles and responsibilities in DIAC's website. Your engineerng qualificaion, ECE, may fall under the eligible educationalqualifications. But, first, you have to best pick theexact occupation or closely related occupation matching your current job description. 

As far as ILETS is concerned, you must take General IELTS exam instead of acdemic one. Individual scores are what do matter on PR. If you don't mind, i would like ta dd you to my friends' network on skype. Do you have account on skype? If so, just let me know your username so that we can be friends to shae our knowledge benefitting mutually provding that you are interested.

Happy to help you,

Warm regards,
Sathiya.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

bharathy said:


> Thanks, I have a couple of queries. I did my engineering in electronics n comm, n then i worked in software for abt 5 yrs. Since my educ n work exp are in 2 different sectors, does it affect my PR. And secondly i took IELTS academic in 2012 , my over all score was 7 but i had only 6.5 in reading n writing. Does this affect my overall score. I contact a couple of agents, some people said it might be a probs and some said it isnt. I am confused


Firstly im trying to see how many points you may score:

Age - (guess 25-32 yrs) - so 30 points
Education - (guess ECE frm Anna univ or equiv univ) - 15 points
Exp - 5 yrs in IT but ACS(assessing body) might deduct 4 yrs bcoz of non-aligned degree n exp - hence 0 points 
IELTS: req 7 in every module but u some 6s in some modules - so 0 points

Total: 45 but required 60 to apply


Ideas to overcome the shortage:

Language: IELTS 7 req in each and every module. - This will give u 10 points. 

Hence new total: 55


So with 55 points, you wil be eligible to apply for state sponsorship which will give you 5 more points to make it 60 and render you eligible to apply for PR. 


Also go to skillselect website, and then check the points tab under subclass 189 or 190 visa to see if you can score points through any other ways...


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Bharathy,
> 
> My first piece of advice for you i to check your current roles and responsibilities against the occupation having same roles and responsibilities in DIAC's website. Your engineerng qualificaion, ECE, may fall under the eligible educationalqualifications. But, first, you have to best pick theexact occupation or closely related occupation matching your current job description.
> 
> ...


Both academic and general are accepted.. But 7 in each and every module only will get you 10 points.. Not otherwise...


----------



## bharathy (Aug 15, 2013)

hi, my skype id is bharathy01. Wats ur skype id?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

bharathy said:


> hi, my skype id is bharathy01. Wats ur skype id?


Hi Bharathy,

Mine is sathiyaseelan.velayutham.

I already raise a request to you. Is ur username kannan.bharathy01 from chennai?

If not so, you request me on the above username.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

divyap said:


> Both academic and general are accepted.. But 7 in each and every module only will get you 10 points.. Not otherwise...


Divya,

I do partially agree with your stance. However, there are some spcifications that influece the type of IELTS exam you should sit for.

Generally, for higher studies in english speaking countries, you should appear for acdemic version of IELTS. But, as it is true that there is an exception to every rule, medical professionals such as nurses, doctors, dentists etc must undergo academic IELTS to apply for PR visa or registration or practice in english native countries.

Secondly, General form IELTS exam is majorly projected to meet the communication skills designed especially in association with the employers of those countries to test the candidate's English communication abilities and his/her ability to deal with local community through english as an effective tool. This is particularly ideal for immigration purposes.

For instace, if a staff nurse applies for PR visa with acdemic IELTS scores, definitely his/her application will be refused by DIAC/Case officer. This is 200% correct. even, one of my friends experienced the same. For enginers, it is more suitable to take up General IELTS. So, your occupation does diret you to choose the kind of IELTS you should apply for.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Divya,
> 
> I do partially agree with your stance. However, there are some spcifications that influece the type of IELTS exam you should sit for.
> 
> ...



I'm really tired of explaining this... 

Plz read this thread completely and then get to know for yourself.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/172138-ielts-education-experience.html


Cheers..


----------



## bharathy (Aug 15, 2013)

*state sponcership*

I want to get state sponsorship only to Sydney. Not to any other state inside aussie. Is it possible for me to get it to a particular state?


----------



## karthikgane (Oct 13, 2013)

*australia migration suggestiions*



kark said:


> I have already got my PR...pls PM for any queries...I can help you..all the best..do you skill assessment simultaneous
> 
> I would like to apply for australian PR..by seeing the thread I could understand that we can apply for immigration without the help of consultants..how long will it take to get visa if we so it on ourselves? Do we need the help of consultants to get jobs in Australia after our visa process completion..I am an industrial engineering graduate with 8 years experience in software quality assurance..
> Please tell me how easy is to find a suitable job after getting visa..
> ...


----------



## bharathy (Aug 15, 2013)

*I am not sure*

I have just applied for my acs, I m not sure myself. U can get help from any of the senior member here. They r very helpful.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

karthikgane said:


> kark said:
> 
> 
> > I have already got my PR...pls PM for any queries...I can help you..all the best..do you skill assessment simultaneous
> ...


----------



## karthikgane (Oct 13, 2013)

*subclass 190*



sathiyaseelan said:


> karthikgane said:
> 
> 
> > hi buddy,
> ...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

karthikgane said:


> sathiyaseelan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks sathya for your immediate response..
> ...


----------



## karthikgane (Oct 13, 2013)

*steps in getting visas*



sathiyaseelan said:


> karthikgane said:
> 
> 
> > hI karthik,
> ...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

karthikgane said:


> sathiyaseelan said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Sathiya,
> ...


----------



## anooby (Apr 8, 2014)

*Need Help!!*



kark said:


> I have already got my PR...pls PM for any queries...I can help you..all the best..do you skill assessment simultaneously


Heyy.. me and my wife are trying to get PR for Australia. Did you use any agents in chennai? Thanks.


----------



## davisnayagam (Jan 28, 2013)

anooby said:


> Heyy.. me and my wife are trying to get PR for Australia. Did you use any agents in chennai? Thanks.


Hey anooby,

I guess you are new to this forum - so welcome! This would be the very first question people (including me) have when joining this forum or when looking to migrate to OZ but Experts at Expat would always feel and advise that an agent is not required until your case/profile is complex. And remember, if you do go for an agent, be ready to shell out A LOT of MONEYYYY!!

Here are few simple steps to kick start your process:

1. Browse through this forum as it contains ALL the information required - you can also refer the Australian Immigration website. 
2. If you do find any information unavailable, raise a new thread and I am sure there would be many people to help.
3. This forum gives you enough confidence as it has got the information you would need and also the people here are so helpful.
4. Refer Skillset page: SkillSelect – SkillSelect

Verdict: You can do it by yourself! 

Hope this helps...

Cheers,

Davis


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

*Visa 189 from chennai*

Hi all chennaites,

This is Krishna, from Chennai, presently working in Oman. I am plannning to apply for visa 189 shortly. 

You guys have been of great help and I would like to have certain clarifications. First i thought of going through the agents but now after seeing all your posts, am planning to proceed myself provided you guys are there to help me out. 

Im a 2008 BE - Electronics and Instrumentation graduate from Anna University and for the last 6 years working as Instrumentation and control engineer. 3 years in India and 3 years in middle east. 

Now, my wife is naturopath doctor (approved in SOL) and also has masters in public health with total 2 years work experience and would be my dependent. Both are looking for PR in OZ.

my questions are, 
1. Where to begin with, in the sense, is there any permalink post as a beginners guide. ??

2. Am preparing my IELTS exam on Oct 18 in Chennai. i presume that assessment of skillset (Engineers Australia in my case) would be the first thing to do, so can I proceed with EA formalities or should I wait for IELTS results also??

3. Do my wife's profile also needs to be assessed (by the Medical authorities in her case) even if she is applying as dependent. 

4. What is the first and foremost procedure in commencing the formalities.?? My wife will be in Chennai for a week, so she can start those. 

Guys, please help me out. Am posted in a kind of desert and so I am depending on my wife's time in collecting necessary information and hence it will be of great help if u friends can help me out. 

Only, because of you, am thinking of not engaging an agent/consultant in my PR process.

Hearty thanks in advance

Krishna


----------



## raovikas009 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Manikandan,

I was going thru your previous comments on Immigration to Australia, hope you are in Australia now. Even I also want to migrate to Australia, so did you apply the Visa by urself or you approached some consultancy. Please assist me how to start for it, as I felt you were having the similar doubts when you were applying for visa.

Waiting for your reply.

Thanks
Vikas


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Hi all chennaites,
> 
> This is Krishna, from Chennai, presently working in Oman. I am plannning to apply for visa 189 shortly.
> 
> ...


Hi Krishna,

my Answers to your questions are, 
1. Where to begin with, in the sense, is there any permalink post as a beginners guide. ??
*There are no beginners' guide as such on expat forum. But, the first and foremost step is to check whether your/your wife's occupations are eligible for visa. Secondly, check points scores by taking you as a primary candidate and your wife as spouse and note down the points. Secondly, calculate the points in the reverse. i mean, having your wife as main applicant and you as spouse and now choose the option which has more points. By the way, you should anyhow meet minimum points that is 60.*

2. Am preparing my IELTS exam on Oct 18 in Chennai. i presume that assessment of skillset (Engineers Australia in my case) would be the first thing to do, so can I proceed with EA formalities or should I wait for IELTS results also??
*You need to wait for ielts results as you need to share the TRF marksheet with engineers australia. To apply to EA for skills assessment, you need to score at least 6.0 bands in each section of ielts. So, get the scores and aply for skills assessment.*

3. Do my wife's profile also needs to be assessed (by the Medical authorities in her case) even if she is applying as dependent. 
*If you wish to claim points for your wife, her education and experience must be assessed. Else, no need. but, after receiving her visa, she needs to get registered in medical authorities for practicing as medical professional.*

4. What is the first and foremost procedure in commencing the formalities.?? My wife will be in Chennai for a week, so she can start those.

*Gather all experience, education documents, pay slips from past and or present companies, form 16, income tax statements etc.*


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Krishna,
> 
> my Answers to your questions are,
> 1. Where to begin with, in the sense, is there any permalink post as a beginners guide. ??
> ...


Thanks a lot satya... I have started collecting all the necessary documents. Ill be surely applying by Nov 2nd upon receiving IELTS TRF


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

raovikas009 said:


> Hi Manikandan,
> 
> I was going thru your previous comments on Immigration to Australia, hope you are in Australia now. Even I also want to migrate to Australia, so did you apply the Visa by urself or you approached some consultancy. Please assist me how to start for it, as I felt you were having the similar doubts when you were applying for visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Vikas,

I am from Chennai and currently doing the ground work for ACS and registered for IELTS on 6 Sept. 

If you are in same boat, let me know so that we can travel together !!!

Am planning to complete the process on my own.


----------



## rtrsaravanan (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello Guys, Just wondering if this thread is still active...

I am looking for some help in finding some good references for a Visa consultant. Someone who knows the process. I don't mind shelling out some extra bucks, but I need to be sure that the consultant knows what he/she is doing. Had a bad experience with one of the big names in the industry. Fortunately we figured it while we still had time.

I live in Australia. I am getting married to someone from Chennai. I am looking to get her Visa done. I need to understand the options, feasibility and such. Of course I can do it on my own. But I am simply not able to find the time to do it. (I in fact processed my PR by myself). 

Anyway, any help is highly appreciated. 

Thanks !!


----------



## prsuriya (Jan 16, 2015)

Dear sir,
I have 187 RSMS visa, How can I change 186 visa,
and also whether am I eligible to apply other one 186 permanent visa.


----------



## gdsrinivasan (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi Kark,

I have few queries and am just getting started. Could you help on it..?


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

gdsrinivasan said:


> Hi Kark,
> 
> I have few queries and am just getting started. Could you help on it..?


Hi,
Just wanted to check what your PR status is, we can touch base if you are still pursuing. Let me know. Cheers


----------



## BenDaniel (Mar 5, 2016)

*Hi. Fledgling here *

Hello to all present here 

I am Ben Daniel from Chennai.
I'm glad I stumbled upon this forum. You guys here seem so dedicated and concerned 

I am looking to migrate to Australia. But, I have no idea how. I got a call from Opulentus consultants in Chennai, but I didn't like their promises which I knew were not that credible.
I have a basic question to ask. Please excuse me for this 

After reading through some pages of this thread I visited the following link and tried to sort out which VISA I may apply to:

border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Empl/Visa-options-comparison-charts]Visa Options Comparison Charts 1

Frankly speaking, I got a little confused after reading through the VISA classifications. I dont have much exposure on this topic. 
The only overseas exposure was that, I had been to Romania for training purposes which was a business VISA, and I had been to the UK for doing my masters which was a student VISA . So I'm clueless about the immigration VISA category. Please allow me to briefly elaborate my profile below so that you may have the best idea about my intentions and also the VISA category that would suit me. Please read below:

I had done my undergraduate (B.E) in Electronics & Instrumentation at St.Joseph's College of Engineering (affiliated to Anna university)
I had a work experience of 3 years in the Automotive sector in both both mechanical and Electrical stream.
I then took a break for my masters in International Business & Management in England.
I was looking to continue my career in UK but had to come back due to the stringent VISA regulations (yea, it was unfortunate)
Ever since I came back to Chennai I have been continuing in the same company I was with and handling project management roles.
My total full-time work experience as on date is 4.5 years.

I hope I have been clear in explaining. I apologize to all readers for such a long message.

I am re-stating my purpose below:
Could you please help me in knowing which VISA category I should apply?
The requirements for that particular category
How do I find out if the my industrial experience (sector) is under the 'required skill sets'?
and the like...

I would be very grateful to you if you could guide me, as I am clueless and I'm not comfortable going through agencies.


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

*Help to apply ACS*

Hi Friends, 

Please help me for documents to apply for ACS by my own.


----------



## rajesh23733 (Apr 14, 2016)

*Any visa holders planning to migrate to Australia ?*

Hello Guys,

I am also from Chennai, though current not living there. I have received grant on this month and planning to migrate to Sydney in the last weeks of July, probably on 29th. 

Is anybody who has received grant and planning to fly to Sydney around same time ? Please respond if anybody available so that we can tag along. I can work on Flight tickets as well.


----------



## Hamsa (Dec 14, 2016)

*Looking for leads in filing migration application*

Hi, I know Im joining this convo pretty late!

But, I need some help in picking the right category for mig. application.

Im a doctor in public health research and Im looking for migration and job openings in Australia.

So Im applying under skilled professional category - is this right? or should I modify it?

Would be glad to receive some pointers and help please.

Thank you


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Hamsa said:


> Hi, I know Im joining this convo pretty late!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Hamsa. Check PM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Hamsa said:


> Hi, I know Im joining this convo pretty late!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Hamsa,


My wife is also public health professional. I was the primary applicant and she was my dependent. We both validated our 189 visas last year. 

Now still in India, planning to move next year. 

Yes I think you should choose your category as skilled professionals. You have to assess your qualifications with the correct body. 

Regards 
Krishna



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamsa (Dec 14, 2016)

Should I assess it with WES? I think that was the one for Canada immig.?

What is 189 visa? 

Thanks
Hamsa


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Hamsa said:


> Should I assess it with WES? I think that was the one for Canada immig.?
> 
> What is 189 visa?
> 
> ...




2 types of permanent visas. 189 and 190. Independent is 189 and state sponsored is 190. Google and do a bit of homework. Check which assessing authority you should apply for to get your qualifications assessed if you are the primary applicant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamsa (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks for the response. I posted a reply not sure where it disappeared! I will PM you.

Thanks


----------



## Hamsa (Dec 14, 2016)

Hello Rkrishnaraj,

You mentioned that your wife is also a public health person. Could you please tell me what she mentioned in the nominated skilled occupation space? Im not able to verify if what I entered is accurate.

Thanks
Hamsa


----------

